# Thoughts on Single 10



## woodtam (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I am interested in purchasing a single 10 ruger. I really like the look and feel. If anyone owns or has shot one, what do you think?

Woody


----------



## filric48 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just bought one it is still in jail, the sights are great go to youtube .


----------



## jpg1961 (Nov 26, 2013)

Love my single ten would not trade it for anything a real nice gun


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Afraid I'm just the opposite. I didn't like the feel, didn't like the way the ejection rod fit up and it didn't shoot as well as I hoped. It has a new home now. Still couldn't give up on a single action 22LR and drained the piggy bank for a Freedom 97. Haven't had it out yet.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

If the Single 10 has a barrel optimized for .22LR, rather than both .22LR and .22mag like the Single Six has, it should have an edge in accuracy. My Single Six is now quite accurate, but it took a trip to the factory to get it that way.

Grips are another matter entirely. I don't care for Ruger factory grips, but I really like Eagle Gunfighter grips. On the Single Six they are checkered. The checkering helps to anchor the gun in my hand. On a hard recoiling gun I like them smooth, like on my SBH.


----------

